

In Love with Geometry - tokenadult
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2013/09/23/in-love-with-geometry/

======
Impossible
This article is very light, but the website of the author of the paper has a
ton of good stuff on it
([http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~keenan/](http://www.cs.columbia.edu/~keenan/)).

Also, link to the "animation" referred to at the top of the article
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIUi1zIUQJw&feature=c4-overvi...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIUi1zIUQJw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUIAmdxvgfnIEZnyQSiqgVgQ)).
The bunny to sphere transform shows up at around 40s.

